# how do those digitizing outsourcing companies do digitizing so well. How can I learn?



## debragander (Aug 22, 2007)

I have been an embroiderer for 5 years and usually out source the digitizing although I would love to be able to do it myself but some designs just seem to complicated and unfortunately in the Uk there isn't anywhere that can give a proper intense training course.I'm just interested to know if anyone knows the process when outsourced regarding the text. If I send out a design and the text isn't a common text or it has a fancy initial, it comes back exactly the same as the artwork but the stitches are so tight and dense I cant possibly imagine they have spent time creating it manually and I would like to know how these cheap large digitizing companies do it? I have a lot of questions about digitizing does anybody know where I can find out answers as I have the enthusiasm and would love to be really great at it.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Debbie. No, the digitizer, don't do it "manually", as in input stitches manually. They "trace" the shape and then apply the proper stitches to them. There's this article from a forum member here that I really like, here's the link: What Is Embroidery Digitizing?

You could start by inquiring for the software from your embroidery machine distributor. They can give you an initial training for the software. Afterward, practice and experience will be your best teacher.


----------



## debragander (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks for that Byron. Regarding the machine supplier software, i have wilcom and i know a lot of the basics and a little more and some of the designs i have done I have been extremley proud of, I just need to learn more of the complicated things now, which, as you suggested propably take time and plenty of practice.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Oh, You already have Wilcom? We'll, you just have to use it more often then. If it's a relatively new release, then it should be able to import vector graphics (from CorelDraw or Illustrator, or EPS file), not just the jpeg or bmp files that you trace over on. That should be fun learning and practicing!


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Debbie,
For lettering, I almost always use the auto-digitizing feature, unless it's really small. Once you have a vector format(corel draw will do this) it just takes seconds to change it into stitches and apply your parameters.


----------



## debragander (Aug 22, 2007)

funnily enough I seem to have mastered small lettering quite well, I always try to use 6owight thread and smaller needle, I'm not always happy with the standard fonts that are supplied with wilcom. I have corel x3, not sure how to turn a standard piece of artwork like jpeg into a vector also it doesn't always trace perfectly. Suppose I have a lot to learn.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Debbie,
You're ahead of the game using 60wt thread and a smaller needle. That does make a huge difference. It's just my personal preference that when lettering gets really small (around .18" or so) to add additional underlay. Turning jpegs into vectors doesn't always work and sometimes the process to improve the jpeg so it will work just isn't worth the effort. But , most of the time, with practice, it works fine. And we've ALL got a lot to learn. Learning is a process , not an end solution. I'm always leary of people who have an answer for everything


----------



## Digitizingusa (Jun 24, 2010)

Ok we are new to this forum and one of my customer referred me to this forum (FatKat Carla) great customer! 


We are not here to grab any clients or take anyone's business just trying to help people out with there embroidery digitizing problem. 

Again we are not charging anyone or taking any clients. What we are simply doing is helping by answering questions! with no money involved!. 

We just had people complaining about why do people outsource their work. We think its a great idea of outsourcing their work when its so cheap out side of united states. Sometimes when you call your credit card company and when a operator picks up guess what? that representative is overseas and helping you out from Philippines, India, Vietnam... We dont complain then when they are helping you to resolve your credit card debt ...


----------



## 8th Day (Jan 16, 2009)

Digitizingusa said:


> We just had people complaining about why do people outsource their work. We think its a great idea of outsourcing their work when its so cheap out side of united states. Sometimes when you call your credit card company and when a operator picks up guess what? that representative is overseas and helping you out from Philippines, India, Vietnam... We dont complain then when they are helping you to resolve your credit card debt ...


Really? I've never heard anyone I know comment that they _like_ being connected to overseas tech support. 

I do pretty regularly hear people complain that the economy and employment opportunities in the US are sliding downhill though...


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

My best advice to learning how to digitize well is when you get something from your digitizer break it apart with your wilcom software and see how they did it. Then practice doing some of the same things. Before you know it you will be able to do more and more of the things you didn't think you could and the things you used to think were so complicated. I learned this from a digitizer that I took my basic classes from years ago. He came from a family that had been embroidering for years.


----------



## ecampbell (Jul 14, 2010)

Here's a blog post I wrote about analyzing designs that might help on that front. It's entitled "On the Shoulders of Giants: Getting Your Digitizing to Measure Up to the Masters."

Stitches

Watching and measuring will teach you volumes.


----------



## anilssingh (Dec 7, 2020)

Hi, if you are looking to learn embroidery digitizing like a professional do than search online. There are many _freelancers_ and companies are _offering_ online and offline digitizing sessions for those who want to lean embroidery digitizing. But embroidery digitizing sessions will cost you some amount, as we know nothing _of_ free of cost. Hope this information will helpful in some way.


----------



## digidana (Jun 20, 2016)

vctradingcubao said:


> Oh, You already have Wilcom? We'll, you just have to use it more often then. If it's a relatively new release, then it should be able to import vector graphics (from CorelDraw or Illustrator, or EPS file), not just the jpeg or bmp files that you trace over on. That should be fun learning and practicing!


i have wilcom, but i never use the vector/coreldraw feature. if you use the auto features, for say, lettering, your vertical stitching letters (IHVA, etc) will consistently stitch taller looking than the horizontal stitching letters (CSOEG, etc.). its why i never use any automated features, even keyboard lettering. or, if i do, i spend more time editing than i do creating from scratch.


----------

